
AT&T defends unlimited data throttling, says the FTC can’t stop it - calvin_c
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/att-defends-unlimited-data-throttling-says-the-ftc-cant-stop-it/?comments=1
======
Someone1234
Bad link. You're linking into the comments section which hides the article.

Just remove the "?comments=1"

